#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Garantia de banda

## fernandopiassu

Bom dia! Estou iniciando com o mk-auth aqui na minha rede e por sinal e muito bom, gostaria de saber sobre a garantia de banda. 
Estou na dúvida se preciso fazer o controle direto no mikrotik ou se o radius do mk-auth já realiza esse controle? 

Enviado via 2014819 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Ibrahim

Bom dia amigo,

No próprio fórum do Mk-auth contém instruções. Estou em fase de testes e até agora se mostrou muito satisfatório. Segue o link: http://mk-auth.com.br/forum/topics/qos-din-mico-pppoe

Espero ter ajudado!




> Bom dia! Estou iniciando com o mk-auth aqui na minha rede e por sinal e muito bom, gostaria de saber sobre a garantia de banda. 
> Estou na dúvida se preciso fazer o controle direto no mikrotik ou se o radius do mk-auth já realiza esse controle? 
> 
> Enviado via 2014819 usando UnderLinux App

----------

